# Cutting out problem w/ 90 auto



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a 90 automatic with a very frustrating problem. It has an intermittent problem with cutting out. You can be stopped at a stoplight and it will start cutting out like you were turning the ignition on and off real fast. Never completly dies, but sure makes you nervous. It does the same thing when you accererate unless you really put your foot in it and then it will run OK untill you lift a little and then it will start acting up again.

Other times, it runs just great.

I have put a ton of money in trying to fix this and some other problems, but over the last year have completed the following:
1. tuneup (rotor, cap, plugs)
2. All new injectors
3. New injector wiring harness
4. Ignition module
5. Coil
6. MAF
7. Main wiring harness replaced
8. Crank angle sensor
9. Fuel filter

There are no eror codes set.

I'm just about out of patience and money on this thing. If anyone has any thoughts, I'm willing to listen to about anything at this point.


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

*re*

i have the same problem. it kinda gets scary on the freeway. a lot of people say it may be a vaccum leak. but i dont know how to check for it.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

RJ7630 said:


> I have a 90 automatic with a very frustrating problem. It has an intermittent problem with cutting out. You can be stopped at a stoplight and it will start cutting out like you were turning the ignition on and off real fast. Never completly dies, but sure makes you nervous. It does the same thing when you accererate unless you really put your foot in it and then it will run OK untill you lift a little and then it will start acting up again.
> 
> Other times, it runs just great.
> 
> ...



This might sound funny, but make sure you have all the right fuse amperages in because mine would cut off or not start a few times because I had the wrong size fuse in the spot where the ignition starts the car on my 90' Max!


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the same issue i changed the Throttle Position Sensor, wires, plugs, 1 cylinder, cap, rotor, fuel filter as well. Throttle body was adjusted too. There is a vaccume leak but i dont think thats the issue it has existed for a while. My friend says he dealt with this problem before and changed the throttle motor.


----------

